# Springer Front End Tension



## rustyspoke (Jul 24, 2008)

I just purchased a 1955 Schwinn Phantom and feel as though the Front Springer may be too weak. I have a 50's Columbia 5 Star Superb with a front springer and even though it is a different spring arrangement than a Schwinn Springer it seems to operate correctly. By correctly, I mean the spring does not engage when just sitting on the bike, it only compresses or in the case of the Columbia, extends, when weight is applyed towards the front of the bike or when the front tires encounter some sort of bump while riding. My Phantom Springer is engaging and compressing considerably when just sitting on the bike. I weigh 220 lbs. and when I sit on the bike (NOT leaning forward on the handlebars) the spring compresses enough for the (spring guide rod..????) to potrude beyond the spring at least 3/4" to 1". Is this normal for the Schwinn springers to ride low like this or should they stay stiff enough to not compress immediately. If not, can I try and stretch the spring to alleviate this or because the spring has maybe lost it's memory should I replace it. I hate to replace it only to find out that all Schwinn springers behave like this.
If anyone can advice me it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 24, 2008)

*Spring rates*

Unfortunately, these bicycles which we adults love so much were originally intended to be ridden by fifteen year old boy's, so the spring rate is just too soft for a large adult. But! with the advent of the Whizzer the spring was beefed up considerably. If you find yourself a Whizzer spring, you'll be in business.


----------



## rustyspoke (Jul 25, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks Cyclingday.That makes a lot of sense. I hadn't thought of that. Yup, "The bike that every boy wanted"....It's hard to fathom that these beautiful rides were given to whilley youngsters. Kids probably are the reason they created the word "restoration". I would imagine a Whizzer spring would be better suited for a heavier load.....I'll keep my eye out. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 25, 2008)

though I've never done it I've discussed putting neoprene bushings inside the spring on the bolt to give it a bit more bounce. I don't see why this wouldn't work, find some the right size and pile them in there. find black if you don't want them to show. many of the newer bike front shocks use these bushings as do suspension parts for autos. I even thought about contacting a spring manufacturer and having heavier springs made but it turned out to be cost ineffective.
Scott


----------



## fleetwing47 (Aug 16, 2008)

well i driven one and the spring tensoin was alright that is because im a 16 year old boy im like 140 pounds im rather small. so maybe you could make it tighter


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 16, 2008)

fleetwing47 said:


> well i driven one and the spring tensoin was alright that is because im a 16 year old boy im like 140 pounds im rather small. so maybe you could make it tighter




just you wait I was 16 and 150lbs once too, now I'm 42 and 200 of course I'm 6'1" so I'm still not exactly fat or anything but springers do notice when I'm riding a bike!:eek: 
Scott


----------



## chuckspeed (Aug 16, 2008)

I've bought a couple of those cheap-asses Chinese springers from Aztlan Bicycle; while they are but one step off of junk, the springs ( nearly identical to the Phantom spring) seem to have a spring rate best suited to pudgy chollos who regularly dine at Del Taco. Had one on a motorized bike; was perfect for the 300+ lb running weight of the bike and me. Springs are sold separately for about 12 bux, if I recall. 



fleetwing47 said:


> well i driven one and the spring tensoin was alright that is because im a 16 year old boy im like 140 pounds im rather small. so maybe you could make it tighter


----------



## Gordon (Aug 16, 2008)

*Spring*

One the Phantom that I have, the previous owner installed a stiff small diameter spring on the bolt inside the big spring. Seems to work okay.


----------

